# Corporate Kane is JACKED



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah. That motherfucker looked like white deebo.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

looking good for a nearly 47 year old


----------



## Este Chico (Apr 17, 2012)

Thought the same thing. Looking good Kane.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

I hope they give Corporate Kane a nice storyline or even better a championship. He is ripped as f*ck and to wrestle in a suit is just as cool as it gets!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Another DDP Yoga success story!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kane is a beast had to do a double-take when he first came out because I was shocked at how fit he was.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Another transformation thanks to :ddp

Kane was -ripped-. Looks better than he has in a decade.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

bama Badass.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Has to be DDP Yoga because I remember reading something that he can't really left weights anymore. Now please give him his mask back.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Damn. I thought something looked off last night with Kane. Dude is ripped.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone else wants Kane/Punk at Mania?


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

I also noticed he was more buff than I remembered him as.. He looks as good as his WWF days.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Like a baws!


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

wow, what a stud


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince's pants got tight after seeing Kane with his shirt off last night.

:vince5


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Was quite surprised while watching the rumble


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Biast said:


> Anyone else wants Kane/Punk at Mania?


They'll most likely do Punk/Kane at the Chamber if Punk's not in the chamber. If Punk is in the chamber, then maybe the match will happen on Raw. That way they can still do Punk/H at Mania.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Let this guy eviscerate someone


----------



## cobblepot456 (Apr 3, 2012)

Glad he's starting to look like a badass again. I wonder if Vince will give him one last monster push.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Biast said:


> Anyone else wants Kane/Punk at Mania?


It is probably going to happen sooner than that.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Has to be DDP Yoga because I remember reading something that he can't really left weights anymore. Now please give him his mask back.


Why can't he lift weights? I'm pretty sure he still can ... lol


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Kane looked like a boss last night, took his shirt off and revealed a ripped body, he hasn't looked in this good of shape since the early 2000's. Now want to see him wrestle again soon, he's in far too good of shape to be standing around doing nothing. DDP legend with that yoga, no **** before the insecure ones come in Lols.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Looking forward to Punk vs Kane. It'll be a good filler fued and Punk will go over.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Dang. He looks badass


----------



## MR.ANDERSON <3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Actually looked ripped last night, think he look he had was boss. No need for the mask or do you put the mask on with his suit trousers? :hmm:


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Yeah. That motherfucker looked like white deebo.


You just earned green-rep ,well done :clap


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

total waste for him to come out lookin hard as fuck and get immediately eliminated then lie around for an hour and "eliminate" punk

all just so reigns could break his record


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Corporate Kane looks like a beast. Who dafuq is Bork Laser?


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

This is perfect timing to push him really high, he looks in terrific shape


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah I was shocked, Kane looked damn fit and even more so at his size and at his age; that's Kevin Nash level right there.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

lewisvee said:


> This is perfect timing to push him really high, he looks in terrific shape




I could see him getting a nice push after WM.


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

Biast said:


> Anyone else wants Kane/Punk at Mania?


it'll be punk/kane at the elimination chamber than it'll be HHH/Punk at mania.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Looking forward to Punk vs Kane. It'll be a good filler fued and Punk will go over.


Yeah I'm looking forward to seeing Punk vs Kane. I wonder what ring gear Kane is going to wear? because lets face it Kane wearing just his black trousers at the Rumble was just a temporary thing.

Do you think Kane will carry on wearing the Resurrected Attire?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Kane vs Punk at EC
HHH vs Punk at WM


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

If he sticks to just taking off his shirt and wrestling in suit pants, it'd be awesome.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh damn, he looks great. A shame he only lasted 30 seconds in the Rumble.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

He should give the Undertaker some tips.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Yeah it looks like he has been working out. I doubt he has been jacking though. Getting cough this days would lead him to one nasty suspension and kill his corporate push. 

So it is confirmed that he does DDP yoga? *


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

He looks great. Someone mentioned him doing DDP Yoga?

Man, I needa start DDP yoga!! :lmao


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Yeah I'm looking forward to seeing Punk vs Kane. I wonder what ring gear Kane is going to wear? because lets face it Kane wearing just his black trousers at the Rumble was just a temporary thing.
> 
> Do you think Kane will carry on wearing the Resurrected Attire?


He looks so young from that angle lol.


But please, I really hate the resurrected attire, the random stripes of red is so terrible x_x


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Kane should wrestle in his slacks. Loved it.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

This guy! just take a few months of hiatus and returns with that body, wish Punk did the same.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Kane must have been eating his broccoli...


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

If a 47 year old whos that tall and had such big muscle injuries can do it, not one person on the roster has an excuse for not being in incredible shape! unk2

And whoever made the Nash comparison....he's all biceps and nothing else, he can barely walk!

Also, I marked cause growing up Kane was the most badass dude ever and my favorite wrestler, its great to see him looking like a monster again!


----------



## The.Rockbottom (Jul 10, 2011)

Its probably because he has had all this time off from actually wrestling that he has more time to get in shape and doesn't have to eat as badly on the road and such. DDP yoga will help as well though im sure if he is on that.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

He just lost some fat, looks a lot better. I still cringe at the corporate gimmick on him though.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Kane should wrestle in his slacks. Loved it.


that should be his entrance from now on, start in a full suit and strip down to pants by the time he's at the ring.



on topic he's always been a big dude, mostly looks like he's lost some flab


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh, you didn't know, OP?

Ignoring the Wellness Policy = What's best for business. :trips2


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

I knew he was looking a little different last night, and I certainly didn't mean attire wise! Kane seems to be in great shape! Hope he can outperform the Kane from the past few years. Love the corporate ring attire, too! Just slacks haha


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

He should give Undertaker his workout program


----------



## Evil_Mush (Jan 24, 2013)

all in all... said:


> that should be his entrance from now on, start in a full suit and strip down to pants by the time he's at the ring.


Haha, I actually like that idea. Seems more badass in a roundabout ridiculous (for the wrestling world) way, than getting the mask and tights back on (which seems ridiculous for his current character from a reality perspective).

And yeah he was looking huge. Good one big guy!


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Acerbitas said:


> He looks so young from that angle lol.
> 
> 
> But please, I really hate the resurrected attire, the random stripes of red is so terrible x_x


I didn't mind his Resurrected Attire, to be honest I wouldn't be bothered if he carried on using that attire but I am up for it if Kane decides to change it.


----------



## Grantle (Jun 28, 2011)

Am I the only person who thinks they could fully switch Kane back to his old character but keep him in this attire and it would just put that gimmick on a whole new level? I think it would improve it and just be awesome.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

I tried those jacked doritos, and they were disgusting.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

He looks really good! Awesome to get in that shape! Good for him 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Best shape in over a decade.

A shame he's gonna get jobbed out to Punk.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah he looks good. That plus the suit pants made him look extremely badass at the Rumble.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Kane deserves a real title run before he retires. Kane has worked so hard over the years to put over everyone from Austin to Undertaker to Edge to Bryan. I think Kane taking the belt off of Bryan would be awesome. The whole Team Hell No thing could finally come full circle.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Superhippy said:


> Kane deserves a real title run before he retires. Kane has worked so hard over the years to put over everyone from Austin to Undertaker to Edge to Bryan. I think Kane taking the belt off of Bryan would be awesome. The whole Team Hell No thing could finally come full circle.


That's definitely the way I would go about it. 

I say stick with the suit trousers for attire. Looks like such a thug, it's awesome.

I really want him to have a good showing at the rumble next year. You can build a whole storyline around how he's obsessed with getting his record back from reigns and stuff. Have those two start it off at numbers one and two and just battle eachother throughout, trying to one up eachother..... only for WWE to bring in a part timer who eliminates them both at the end......


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow Kane :clap :clap

Mad respect for being able to get into shape at this age. I actually want him to wrestle in that Rumble attire from now coz if you're ripped, why hide it? :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Superhippy said:


> Kane deserves a real title run before he retires. Kane has worked so hard over the years to put over everyone from Austin to Undertaker to Edge to Bryan. I think Kane taking the belt off of Bryan would be awesome. The whole Team Hell No thing could finally come full circle.


Well done sir Repped

i would agree with this and as a personal dream of mine Kane vs Undertaker at Wrestlemania 31 with taker winning and retirement and putting the belt up for grabs and FINALLY BRINGING BACK KING OF THE RING.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Why are you advertising matrimonial sites on a wrestling forum? :lmao :lmao


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

Imagine the freak of nature that would of been of DDP yoga existed in 2002?I think Vince would of gave him the title.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

true rebel said:


> Imagine the freak of nature that would of been of DDP yoga existed in 2002?I think Vince would of gave him the title.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I believe Kane could of had the title back then anyhow but he's always put people over instead of himself. Kane was red hot with fans in 2002 and he could of actually been the top face at the time.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

henrymark said:


> Best shape in over a decade.
> 
> A shame he's gonna get jobbed out to Punk.


Would be so Awesome if Kane got the win at Elimination Chamber, I know it's obviously not going to happen but still I'd totally mark out if Kane got the win.

Either way as long as this feud carries on seeing Kane causing chaos I'm happy.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, I noticed that too. My guess is it's yet another DDP Yoga success story!



Biast said:


> Anyone else wants Kane/Punk at Mania?


WWE will most likely book that match for Elimination Chamber if Punk isn't in the chamber. If he is, they'll go ahead and book that match for a random Raw. Punk vs. Triple H at WrestleMania is pretty much a given.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

they're building up to the kane-authority breakup with him clashing with maddox and stephanie dressing him down... i hope when it happens they turn him into a monster again and have him take the title and go lesnar on everyone as revenge, a big F U to the "PG" era so to speak


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Self High Five

:ddp


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

Ichabod Crane said:


> I believe Kane could of had the title back then anyhow but he's always put people over instead of himself. Kane was red hot with fans in 2002 and he could of actually been the top face at the time.


I say still the biggest crime of that year. But the HHH reign of terror had to continue because that's what's best for business.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

As soon as he entered the rumble that was the first thing i said, hes in great shape.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Really glad that he's got in to shape. Makes him a lot more MENACING.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

krai999 said:


> looking good for a nearly 47 year old


Yeah, this.

He doesn't look great, I think some people are just exaggerating but he does look pretty good for his age.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> total waste for him to come out lookin hard as fuck and get immediately eliminated then lie around for an hour and "eliminate" punk
> 
> all just so reigns could break his record


this was aggrivating as fuck, so It's ok for Kane to have his record broken by Reigns but HBK get to keep his?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Kane needs to be pushed again. Go back to the way he used to be and just annihilate everyone in his path. Dude could have become the top dog back in 2002, but no, Triple H had to have his way. 

It would be a waste if WWE don't capitalize on this. That's the best he's looked in about 10 years.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL and most posters here claim that the look doesn't matter, so Kane got ripped again nd instantly you want to give him the title, doesn't matter that being in shape is no the same that being in good inring shape....double standards anyone?


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

LOL Mic Skills said:


> this was aggrivating as fuck, so It's ok for Kane to have his record broken by Reigns but HBK get to keep his?


Well Kane is in ties with HBK now so hopefully next year Kane will eliminate a fair few Superstars. I believe HBK's all time eliminations are 38 which Kane now has, so hopefully next year Kane gets to at least 43.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

How many wrestlers are using DDPYoga right now?
Goldust, Steven Richards, Chris Jericho, Kane, Scott Hall, Jake Roberts, Saturn(?), who else?

Screw it, I might have to get DDP Yoga. Fountain of Youth workout it seems.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Kane is so jacked he's ran CM Punk right out of the WWE.

:troll


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

Ravenz_Rulz said:


> How many wrestlers are using DDPYoga right now?
> Goldust, Steven Richards, Chris Jericho, Kane, Scott Hall, Jake Roberts, Saturn(?), who else?
> 
> Screw it, I might have to get DDP Yoga. Fountain of Youth workout it seems.


I've been using DDP Yoga as a supplement to muay thai and strength/conditioning circuits for the past year. God's honest truth... I've put more muscle mass on since doing DDP Yoga than I have benchpressing, bicep curling, and all that nonsense. Try just a 25 minute fat burning workout... you'll be sweating buckets!

Kane looks in fantastic shape. Y2J too since he started looks much healthier than his bodybuilding days. Hope Kane gets a proper run in the ring again.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

Masked Janos said:


> I've been using DDP Yoga as a supplement to muay thai and strength/conditioning circuits for the past year. God's honest truth... I've put more muscle mass on since doing DDP Yoga than I have benchpressing, bicep curling, and all that nonsense. Try just a 25 minute fat burning workout... you'll be sweating buckets!
> 
> Kane looks in fantastic shape. Y2J too since he started looks much healthier than his bodybuilding days. Hope Kane gets a proper run in the ring again.


Wow... yeah I'm going to take a chance and give it a try. I need a new workout routine to add in.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Well Kane is in ties with HBK now so hopefully next year Kane will eliminate a fair few Superstars. I believe HBK's all time eliminations are *38* which Kane now has, so hopefully next year Kane gets to at least 43.


*39


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

wow.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I like the way Kane changed. Looks really cool now.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

lol WWE Universe noobs in their first time seeing Kane 'jacked'.

Kane was twice as jacked during TAE.










Beast treps with zero fat.


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

roadkill_ said:


> lol WWE Universe noobs in their first time seeing Kane 'jacked'.
> 
> Kane was twice as jacked during TAE.
> 
> ...


He looks great now - best in a while but his best shape was when he was with tori - scary and cool!


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

It's a testament to how fit these guys can get when they have a few months off from ring action.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

People are putting this down to just DDPYoga and that is true but Kane is also using weights again since he isn't in as much pain any more.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

reilly said:


> He looks great now - best in a while but his best shape was when he was with tori - scary and cool!


Skinny Kane was the best lol


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

VRsick said:


> Skinny Kane was the best lol


how can i upload a pic? it was the alternate version to this ring attire.


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm going to try ddp yoga because of this, also jake the snake and everyone else who's apparently done it. remember kids, don't try this at home...?


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

God bless him


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Guys just thought, now that CM Punk has walked from WWE who do you think Kane is going to set his sights on now? It was clearly the plan for WWE to have Punk vs Kane at the Elimination Chamber PPV but now it makes me wonder what the plans are going to be?


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Guys just thought, now that CM Punk has walked from WWE who do you think Kane is going to set his sights on now? It was clearly the plan for WWE to have Punk vs Kane at the Elimination Chamber PPV but now it makes me wonder what the plans are going to be?


I would have thrown him in the chamber but that's not really on the cards. Literally no idea what theyll do with Kane if punk really is gone. I dunno... Have him win the tag titles by himself...


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Guys just thought, now that CM Punk has walked from WWE who do you think Kane is going to set his sights on now? It was clearly the plan for WWE to have Punk vs Kane at the Elimination Chamber PPV but now it makes me wonder what the plans are going to be?


Kane vs. Maddox? :shaq2


----------



## HeelJothy (Jan 29, 2014)

beefcake Kane FTW.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Guys just thought, now that CM Punk has walked from WWE who do you think Kane is going to set his sights on now? It was clearly the plan for WWE to have Punk vs Kane at the Elimination Chamber PPV but now it makes me wonder what the plans are going to be?


I'm thinking the same, Kane is obviously looking ready to get back in to action, if Punk is indeed gone I think Maddox should have him kicked out of the authority. Maybe have a beatdowns on Kane in the ring with The Shield or whoever attacking him sent by The Authority, then leave it a few weeks and then boom the pyro goes off and Monster Kane returns and goes on a rampage.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Or you can just have him fight Ryder, Kane gets to destroy someone and Ryder gets TV time

Just a Thought :draper2


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*That man is BEAST.*


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Guys just thought, now that CM Punk has walked from WWE who do you think Kane is going to set his sights on now? It was clearly the plan for WWE to have Punk vs Kane at the Elimination Chamber PPV but now it makes me wonder what the plans are going to be?


The only answer is to have Kane vs Daniel Bryan, until after dat Chamber, then HHH takes over the feud.

Mind you, DB is in the Chamber match ... hmmm


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

The guy looks like a beast.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

He is jacked..wow. DDP yoga, huh..I guess I gotta try that myself~


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hell yeah I thought so too. I really cant think of much that is left for Kane to do. Maybe an angle where he teams with Taker against some villains (Wyatts, Shield), before hanging it up.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Can't help but lol at people that think that ddp yoga is what got him back in shape. Lmfao


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Kane has always been a monster. I saw him in a parking lot entering the arena in 2003 and WOW he was massive, like so strong it was ridiculous and probably one of the most feared guys ever in wrestling. Nobody with a brain would mess with that dude he's a legit beast.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

The belly in the first pic. :ti


----------



## crackers (Sep 5, 2013)

DDP Yoga does work. Main trick with it is to eat gluten free - cut out all crappy processed food and just eat meat fruit & infinite green veg.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Not impressed. unk2 

Too soon?


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Guys just thought, now that CM Punk has walked from WWE who do you think Kane is going to set his sights on now? It was clearly the plan for WWE to have Punk vs Kane at the Elimination Chamber PPV but now it makes me wonder what the plans are going to be?


Well, Kane vs Bork Laser never happened...


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Masked4Kane said:


> Well, Kane vs Bork Laser never happened...


I can see them doing that actually.

Now with Punk gone Kane will need something to do and with Brock on a rampage attacking people the authority will need someone to control him and keep him busy until Mania. They have already used Henry and Show and we've never seen kane-brock before.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Have him kill Maddox?


----------



## BoycottMania (Jan 30, 2014)

corporate kane is a dumb gimmick


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

BoycottMania said:


> corporate kane is a dumb gimmick


I wasn't a fan when it first started but now I think it's great now that Kane is showing his Monster side again. When he first started with the new gimmick all he did was just stand there in backstage segments but now at least recently he's been losing his temper and taking his actions on CM Punk. Kane's also been threatening Maddox as well by saying if he gets him fired from the Authority he'll make sure he's never seen or heard from again.

Seems to me Kane is building back up his Monster roots again.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

yeah theyre building to him splitting with the authority and going monster

they were probably gonna do it he loses to punk at EC and maddox or trips gets on him about it so he flips into the monster and is done with the authority but now with punk doing whatever punk is doing they'll have to do it some other way


----------

